# The joys of the French Inhale...



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

So i'm not sure how many of you are familiar w/ this technique but if you are you know how delightful it can be (i assume). Basically, take a nice big puff of your pipe and instead of just blowing it out or snorking, barely open your mouth and let the smoke float out while simultaneously inhaling through your nose (as to create a "cycling" effect). I for one enjoy this as it, like snorking, combines many sensory receptors and allows for a new angle on "tasting" the smoke. Be careful though, you will get a nasty buzz if you do it too much because you are technically inhaling. I'm enjoying an inhale or two w/ some Navy Flake right now, courtesy of EvanS, the sucker.

Thoughts?


----------



## ShaulWolf (Feb 5, 2007)

I've tried that before, but it's never worked for me. At least, it's never worked well for me. I end up accidentally fully inhaling and gagging.


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

Do it all the time.:wink:


----------



## Quick_nick (Feb 10, 2008)

The French inhale is kinda nice but I like to blow smoke rings.


----------



## zackly (Jun 27, 2008)

Quick_nick said:


> The French inhale is kinda nice but I like to blow smoke rings.


I do both!
French inhale then blow smoke rings.


----------



## rayray812 (Sep 9, 2008)

thats a trick i picked up in college,,,, afetr id stomp on the green plastic tube and use a shard to split the garcia down the back...............


----------



## SailorJack (Mar 1, 2008)

It's my favorite technique bar none. Your right about it allowing you to better taste all the aspects of the tobacco plus it's darn right relaxing. 

Stress Buster 101.:martini:


----------



## andrew (Nov 16, 2008)

Yep, do it everytime I smoke. Many abuzz has been had at the device of the French inhale.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Kinda reminds me of the end of the Rolling Stones song As Tears Go By

Of course :biglaugh:


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

After decades of cigarette addiction, inhaling is what I try never to do. I think it creates a downward spiral of increasing nicotine demand and decreasing lung capacity. blah blah blah. YMMV


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Mister Moo said:


> After decades of cigarette addiction, inhaling is what I try never to do. I think it creates a downward spiral of increasing nicotine demand and decreasing lung capacity. blah blah blah. YMMV


I'm totally with you Dan for everything you said above. I never ever ever ever and absolutely never inhale pipe or cigar tobacco.


----------



## RicoPuro (Sep 24, 2008)

Exhaling smoke through the nose can accomplish the same purpose. It adds an extra dimension of flavor and it eliminates the need for inhaling. It is not easy to learn and I only practice it from time to time since it can create havoc in my sinus cavities.


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

a modulated nasal exhale is preferable to me, as there is less chance of inhalation. Same tastes/aromas as a French, but probably doesn't "look" as cool as all the other cool kids.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

replicant_argent said:


> a modulated nasal exhale [*MNE*] is preferable... ...but probably doesn't "look" as cool as all the other cool kids.


I am an MNE (or snork) man, myself.

Yo! Young guys. John Paul Belmondo made the french inhale cool. Do yourselves a favor and let the french can keep it. The snork (or MNE) puts plenty of flavor where you want it and...

WTF... Belmondo got famous for the movie "Breathless". opcorn: You think it was Brigitte Bardot made him that way?


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Mister Moo said:


> I am an MNE (or snork) man, myself.
> 
> Yo! Young guys. John Paul Belmondo made the french inhale cool. Do yourselves a favor and let the french can keep it. The snork (or MNE) puts plenty of flavor where you want it and...
> 
> WTF... Belmondo got famous for the movie "Breathless". opcorn: You think it was Brigitte Bardot made him that way?


With lips like those he probably had to smoke Camel Wide Sticks which most certainly contributed to his breathless state of foreign affairs, French or otherwise. :mischief: Cool fedora tho............


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

Mister Moo said:


> After decades of cigarette addiction, inhaling is what I try never to do. I think it creates a downward spiral of increasing nicotine demand and decreasing lung capacity. blah blah blah. YMMV


My custom user title proves to be prophetic 

I am also in the mod nose exhale camp. Additionally I find that I can get quite a range of flavor variations based on how far I draw to the back of my mouth, as well as how hard or soft I MNE. Trying to stay off the cigs myself and I just find it prudent to try and keep it out of the lungs.


----------

